# NEW CHRISTMAS CAROLS



## Musicpro

Here is a new Christmas carols work titled "CHRIST'S BIRTH CAROLS" comprising 11 excellent Christmas hymns new.
The scores and video of the new carols can be downloaded from here as attached, or from:
https://imslp.org/wiki/Christ's_Birth_Carols_(Akpabio,_Progress_Gabriel)

Download the Video here


Spotify Preview

YouTube Preview


----------

